# Jacksonville Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,14,16,18,19,21,22,23,24,26,27

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,6,8,10,11,14,18,19,22,24,26,27

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Callbacks to the last series

1,2,11,14,18,26,27

7 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,14,15,18,24,25,26,28,29,32,33,34,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,46,48,50,54,55,
57,58,59,62,63,64,66,67

39 total


----------



## scooter0129 (Sep 12, 2010)

First series of the derby almost done. Across the pond memory bird with a flyer on land. Most of the dogs hooked the gun on memory bird most recovered quickly. No problems on flyer. Neither mark really long.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,6,7,8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,5,7,9,15,24,25,26,28,29,33,34,37,39,40,48,50,54,55,57,63,64,66,67

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,3,4,5,6,10,12,14,15,18,20,21,22,26,27,28,30,33,34,36,37,38,39

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,6,7,8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,24,27,28,29,30,31

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind

1,3,4,5,6,10,12,14,15,20,21,22,26,27,30,33,34,37,38

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the watermarks

1,4,7,9,15,24,28,34,39,48,50,54,55,66

14 total


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

any new word on the derby ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,10,15,21,27,30,33,34,38

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#1 Deuce H/Kevin Cheff O/Howard Simson, Lisa Langlois
2nd-#7 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla
3rd-#15 ME H/Andy Attar O/ Bill, Jamie Woodson & Kathy Clamme
4th-#4 Candy H/ Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor

RJ -#39 Sophie H/Andy Attar O/ Warren & Susan Exo
JAMS- 9,24,28,34,48,50,54,55

Congrats to All


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#18 Bucky H/Jim Van Engen O/Nannette & George Hegerty
2nd-#8 Smoke O/H Augie Farnsworth
3rd-#28 Doc H/ Jim Van Engen O/John Broucek & Bob Jones
4th-#6 Patron H/Andy Attar O/ Lori Oliver
RJ-#14 Dallas H/ Jim Van Engen O/Scott Leonescu

JAMS- 1,2,3,7,10,15,16,20,22,24,27,29,31

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

BIG congratulations to Kevin and Deuce for the open win!! And Bullet's Open JAM and Lucy's derby JAM!!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Yahoo Bucky!! Proud breeder here.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Very proud of Smoke & Augie with RED in Derby! It is a pleasure to be #1 Bird Boy! Amateur trained & Handled. A VG Team


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st-#18 Bucky H/Jim Van Engen O/Nannette & George Hegerty
> 2nd-#8 Smoke O/H Augie Farnsworth
> ...


First off - thanks Brenda for all your updates! 

Big Congratulations to #18 Bucky, Nan and George Hegerty and H/Jim VanEngen for their Derby Win!! I just got off the phone with Nan and she is beyond happy!!! Congrats to #14 Dallas, Scott Leonescu and H/Jim VanEngen for the Reserve Win on Dallas, and, thanks so much Scott for keeping me updated on what was happening with each series! I'm so proud of Center (#7) for her Jam (thanks Jim)! Congrats to all the rest who placed or got a Jam!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#33 Kicker O/H Judy Powers
2nd-#6 Juice O/H Jim Harvey
3rd-#30 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#34 Rainey O/H Mac DuBose
RJ-#10 Reba O/H Tom Fait

JAMS- 15,21,27,38

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Jim & Juice for their 2nd in the AM! It won't be long before Juice has an AFC in front of his name. Way to go Jim!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

*CONGRATS Judy, Jim, and KICKER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all Amateur finishers, especially our friends, Brenda and Ken with Windy and Jim with Juice. Great weekend, guys!

rita


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to go brother Juice says Karma. Jim...was great seeing you again. Great news on the Red. You two were a great team in that Am....way to go.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Those are some awesome dogs in those first four AM placement! Congrats to all!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Jim Harvey and Juice.

Looks like that qualifies Juice for the National Amateur.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Buck Mann, on Thief's Qualifying WIN, handled by Arthur Davis!

rita


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Way to go Kicker and Judy!!

Preacher says congrats to his daddy also!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Davis, Buck and Thief.


----------

